# Beak going green



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

my 2 budgies, both of their beaks are going green at the bottom. does anyone know why? they're on a seed and pellet diet and i give them occasional millets
i also have a cuttlebone in there that they use


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Could you post a photo? That would be best for us to help determine if there is a problem :thumbsup:


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Could you post a photo? That would be best for us to help determine if there is a problem :thumbsup:


when i can ill try to
but i think it'd be hard to see in pictures but i can notice it myself in person


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Are you sure that the beaks aren't just stained with something?
Veggies, picking at poop, coloured wood toys could all cause a temporary discolouration. 
If both birds seem happy and healthy and it's just the tip of the beaks, then I think staining is the most likely cause.


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

JRS said:


> Are you sure that the beaks aren't just stained with something?
> Veggies, picking at poop, coloured wood toys could all cause a temporary discolouration.
> If both birds seem happy and healthy and it's just the tip of the beaks, then I think staining is the most likely cause.


possibly that


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mineral blocks, food and toys with dye can stain beaks. 
If you are still concerned, please post a picture in this thread and/or contact your Avian Vet.

Best wishes*


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mineral blocks, food and toys with dye can stain beaks.
> If you are still concerned, please post a picture in this thread and/or contact your Avian Vet.
> 
> Best wishes*


not concerned anymore as they have been picking on their poop a lot thinking its food so i changed the cage so they wouldnt be able to do that
ill let you know if something has be worrying again


----------

